# 3 gallon HOB vs Sponge



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

well like the title states, I saw that they actually make a HOB filter for the tiny nano tanks! I had nooo idea. Are they worth the 15 bucks? or should I get a sponge filter. I am using a DIY sponge filter, but I like teh HOB because it will filter better I think? 
its really for some shrimp and maybe fry.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For shrimp or fry, you're probably better off with a sponge filter as it creates a gentler flow and no impellar of death waiting for them.

On the flipside, in a 3g tank, a spong is going to be half the tank...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you talking about the Red Sea Nano filter? It is worth the money if you are trying to save space, etc, but as ameekplec said, the HOB does have pretty strong current (despite setting the adjustment valve to the most minimal flow) and there is an "impeller of death" waiting for tiny shrimp that might be sucked into the filter (this could be remedied with a simple sponge over the intake though).

Then again, a sponge filter does take up a lot of space.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am using a hush filter on my 2.5 gallon tank. I use a stocking to cover the intake and I don't have shrimp meeting their ends on the impeller. it also has adjustable flow and the duckweed slows it down a bit by clustering on the stocking.


----------

